# Mayweather vs. Mosley



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Feel free to move this thread. Just wondering if any of you guys are planning on watching it. I think it could be a pretty good fight though I think Floyd takes it.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll be watching it in hope od seeing Mosley kick the shit outta Mayweather.

Sadly that probably aint gonna happen.

War Mosley!!!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

yes sir I will.

hopefully no upset, I really need to see May vs Pac.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

yep watching it right now and i want mayweather to win but i suspect an upset

p.s i wish they would stop showing paris hilton's ugly ass


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, great second round. I've never seen floyd get hit that hard before.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

not looking good for money


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I have it 2-1 Floyd so far.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

2-1 mosley i think


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

I think mosley prob took r2 10-8. I think mosley took rounds 1 and 2.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Shane starting to have trouble with Floyds speed and quickness.

4 - 2 Floyd after 6


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

theres the mayweather im used to


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

ok we need may vs paq

who's that idiot commentator that keeps dissing mayweather? i mean shut up dude.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

vilify said:


> ok we need may vs paq
> 
> who's that idiot commentator that keeps dissing mayweather? i mean shut up dude.


No idea. Mayweather looks really good though after those first 2 rounds. The most aggressive I've seen him in quite a while.

Great performance from Floyd. Props to Shane for hanging in there. He ate a lot of big shots.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

it was larry merchant the moron.

but anyway good fight. hope to see him fight paq


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

******* great performance by floyd and much more aggressive than usual.


pac better have them roids out of his system and just go through with the blood tests


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

Floyd kicked Mosley's rear. I am not the biggest fan of floyd outside the ring but I give him my upmost respect inside of it. This was MOSLEY's fight to lose. While I didn't think it was boring, some did. But that was Mosley's fault because he knew what Mayweather was going to bring to the table. Mayweather always adjusts and he beat Mosley and threw his gameplan right out of the door. 

Regarding Pac.... Mosley had a better chance. Pac is awkward and off balance and Mayweather will check hook his butt. I know people think Pac rises to every occassion and he is so unpredictable but he is tailor made to get whooped by mayweahter. Honestly....Mayweather knocks him out similarly to ricky hatton just because he wont see the punch coming. Mayweather proved last night he can take a HARD punch. Pac Mayweather odds will be much closer (still favoring mayweather) and I would bet my house on him in that fight.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

daveh98 said:


> Floyd kicked Mosley's rear. I am not the biggest fan of floyd outside the ring but I give him my upmost respect inside of it. This was MOSLEY's fight to lose. While I didn't think it was boring, some did. But that was Mosley's fault because he knew what Mayweather was going to bring to the table. Mayweather always adjusts and he beat Mosley and threw his gameplan right out of the door.
> 
> Regarding Pac.... Mosley had a better chance. Pac is awkward and off balance and Mayweather will check hook his butt. I know people think Pac rises to every occassion and he is so unpredictable but he is tailor made to get whooped by mayweahter. Honestly....Mayweather knocks him out similarly to ricky hatton just because he wont see the punch coming. Mayweather proved last night he can take a HARD punch. Pac Mayweather odds will be much closer (still favoring mayweather) and I would bet my house on him in that fight.


Agreed. I think Mayweather puts Frank Mir's self-love to absolute shame, but Money May is the best and Mayweather would eat Pacquiao like balut.










I hate Mayweather, but dammit he's the best.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

omg wat the heck is that pic


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

vilify said:


> omg wat the heck is that pic


Filiipino's suck quasi-raw, quasi-developed duck eggs right out the shell, it's called Balut, google it, it's like a huge national delicacy. I'm not into it, but to each their own.

You suck the whole thing in, then spit out the beak and feet. Youtube it for a more detailed experience.


----------

